# Northwest Lower Michigan



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Been pushing snow since the 13th except the 15th couldn't ask for a better November


----------



## Polarismalibu (Sep 20, 2012)

I think that many days in a row would get to be a bit much


----------



## DERHNTR (Sep 16, 2014)

Send some my way we are missing out. LES is missing me by 5 miles


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Past couple days we lost almost all of the snow we had.... not fun.. rain and 40°


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Green grass and standing water yesterday and some people wearing shorts. This morning 4-5" of slush/snow...fun morning..


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Finally got snow to plow last night. Not much but just enough... haven't had any snow all of December....Glad to be back in the seat!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

diezelfreak;1914736 said:


> Finally got snow to plow last night. Not much but just enough... haven't had any snow all of December....Glad to be back in the seat!


How much did you get?


----------



## diezelfreak (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry mark forgot about this thread. That night we only got 1.5" and my trigger on Comercials is 1". January didn't hardly produce and snow for us. Every one was hurting up here. So far this month is starting out pretty good for us.


----------

